# Advice please



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello 

I am looking for information concerning goldfish.

How easy do they breed?
Do they have live births or eggs?

Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I've done abit of reading about breeding goldfish and it sounds pretty difficult. You supposedly will a tank of at least 20 gallons of water for two goldfish and well as a few plants.

The most important thing to do to trigger their breeding is to lower the temperature of the ater down to 64 degrees fahrenheit for up to 4 months, then slowly raise the temperature back up to the standard 70 to 74 degrees fahrenheit which will then trigger the goldfish to breed.

You should be able to tell that they are ready to breed as the female will go very round looking and the male will get small white pimples on its gills.

Its sounds like theirs a lot of work involved and their unlikely to breed on their own accord in standard conditions.

Goldfish dont have live young, they lay eggs which need fertilising then removing to a seperate tank.

Mark



jobrian said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for information concerning goldfish.
> 
> ...


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Mark 

Many thanks for the info, really appreciated.

Have you taken a look at wikkipedia (sorry about the spelling) ?

They have some interesting facts on goldfish


----------

